

HackNY Live Demo Stream - gailees
http://livestre.am/BbRa

======
theyCallMeSwift
Always love seeing what the fellows made over the summer. Glad to see first
hand that HackNY is continuing to bring in such high quality students and
pairing them up with NYCs best startups.

~~~
moot
+1

Sad I didn't get to meet the Class of 2013 earlier this summer, but the
fellows who showed up to my talk last night were all top notch. Hope they
enjoy the rest of their hard earned summer break.

------
fozzle
List of hacks presented: [https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/hackny-
fellowship-20...](https://www.hackerleague.org/hackathons/hackny-
fellowship-2013-demofest/hacks)

------
morgante
List of fellows here: [http://hackny.org/a/2013/06/hackny-announces-the-class-
of-20...](http://hackny.org/a/2013/06/hackny-announces-the-class-
of-2013-hackny-fellows/)

------
racheltsao
I want ice cream! @Dave

~~~
gailees
Download Concierge!

------
ranman
twerkout.co is awesome!

~~~
gailees
soooooo much fun!

------
rjvir
Open the stream to see a tutorial on how to use Github pages... what is this,
third grade?

~~~
josePhoenix
[http://www.thinkful.com/learn/a-guide-to-using-github-
pages/](http://www.thinkful.com/learn/a-guide-to-using-github-pages/) fyi,
pretty slick

~~~
rjvir
Wow, that's actually awesome. I take back my previous comment!

